# A great cell phone plan available @ ROGERS



## mkurtes (Aug 27, 2003)

I wanted to let you all know about Rogers NEW plan that was released today that I signed up for. I switched because City Fido was total garbage. Don't sign up with FIDO, you'll regret it. Calls drop a lot, system network is busy a lot, reception is crap, etc. etc. Anyway, here is what Rogers now has.....700 daytime minutes a month, unlimited weeknights and weekends, first 3 months include unlimited local calling and the first 2 months include your choice of a bundle package *I chose voice mail and caller ID* Price: $45.00 or $50.00 if you want your weeknights to be after 6:00 instead of 8:00. To get this plan you must call Rogers because it's not posted anywhere. This was originally corporate plan which was released today and won't last long.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

pssst... wrong forum


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

any dont forget that rogers customer service totally sucks a$$
oops, was that outloud?


----------



## mojoprofilms (Nov 17, 2002)

I've had no problems with Fido...and my plan is much cheaper thanks to unlimited incoming calls. I just call people and get them to call me back if it is going to be a while. And only $25 a month....and evenings start at 7, not 8....

just my 2 cents, but I haven't experienced the bad reception or busy network of which you speak.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Not the wrong forum at all.

I'm considering swapping providers or getting a new service plan from Rogers, this is very helpful. Definately belongs with "everything else, eh?!"


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

it was moved.. was in the trading post


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Bell has a similar plan with 600 minutes - it costs us about $63 per phone including ALL the fees and features ( start point is $45 )
6 pm unlimited, etc
Saved us about $500 a month ( on 5 phones ) and ended up with a better plan for all.

Barrie to Burlington toll free.


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

Rogers and cellphone


----------



## misspentyouth (Sep 7, 2004)

If there's a cell phone company worse than Bell Mobility I'll eat my expired Bell contract.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

I've been with Fido for about 5 years and I've never had a problem, on the other hand I had Rogers before the Fido phone and I would never go back to Rogers there customer service was terrible and no matter how much I complained it wouldn't change the fact that I was locked into a 2 year contract.

So far I've struck out with all there services

Roger's Cell=  
Rogers Cable=  
Rogers Internet=


----------



## mkurtes (Aug 27, 2003)

Everyone has their own views, some being better than others and some being worse than others. My experiences with Fido were not great as I mentioned originally, I tried numerous cell phones which didn't make any difference. My experience with Fido's customer service wasn't great either, Rogers so far has been great. I was with Rogers years back and couldn't complain than either.


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

Signed up with Clearnet many moons ago. Now I'm always getting calls from Telus cajoling me to "switch over" (since they bought Clearnet) which I decline. Higher rates, less flexible plans, locked in contracts. Wish I hadn't cancelled my second phone now.


----------



## khummsein (Sep 12, 2003)

a BIG fido advantage is per-second billing...clearnet had that too -- i'd hold onto that plan as long as possible

couple per-second billing with unlimited incoming = kind of a "reverse pager" -- my friends know to call me back when they see me on call display, or i just say "callmeback" & hang up...

and their service is fine in the city (works better downtown than telus from what i can tell)

i HATE having to pay a full minute for "hello? oh, you're right there...i see you"

grrrr


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------

